# Looking for a breeder - Toronto



## rowdyp (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m looking for reviews/recommendations for a breeder, I’m looking for one near Toronto if possible. I’m looking to buy my first German Shepard I’m looking for a dog that I can take on jogs with me and that will be a good guard/protection dog I would also like to do obedience and some sort of agility training but most importantly I want it to be a good family dog with a good ‘off’ switch.


I’ve been looking at a couple of breeders, Narnia kennels and wild winds. I’ve seen a lot of good things about Narnia but also seen some really bad reviews and wild winds I haven’t seen anything bad from anyone who bought their dogs but thers not a whole lot on the internet about them but I did see a comment about their breeding stock and how some of their studs come from kraftwerk who apparently don’t put out good dogs.


If anybody can help me out id really appreciate it and any advice on what the right puppy for would would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pretty sure Wild Winds is where Liz got her dogs from. I think if you search this board you might find some not so favorable reviews. Wendelin might be an option for you.


----------



## cmacc (Jul 13, 2020)

There’s vom kaltenbach in Hamilton, small breeders I don’t personally have a dog from there but did have a great interaction when I started looking for a 2nd dog and then decided against adding to my pack at the time.

Olive is from Fox Fields and she’s a well rounded, pretty chill but drivey dog. My geography skills are lacking so I’m not sure where they are in relation to Toronto.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a pup out of Fraserglen and CarmsPack kennels in Toronto. I'm very happy with him. He's DDR and could be a handful for an inexperienced home. He has plenty of drive and a great off switch as long as he's properly exercised.


















Carmspack puppy inbound!!!


Tentative name is Valor




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I read people often saying they want a dog that will be a good guard or protection dog and I don't think they really understand what they are saying or looking for. Some dogs will bark at strangers or people coming too closely for them. That does not make them a protection dog. A guard dog is naturally aggressive and can be left to his own devices and often will seriously bite anyone that comes into his space while alone, often with little training. This type of dog is largely good for being primarily a guard dog. A good protection dog is a very good dog with very good training and is not that common. Imaging a scenario where you have an open horse trailer with the open back covered with a tarp so the dog can't see inside. Inside is a suited decoy with a trashcan lid. Send the dog in and the decoy immediately hits the dog with the trashcan lid and the dog still engages and fights the decoy. This requires training and building up to this this level of stress, but the dog has to have the genetics to handle it. A dog that can be successful in this scenario would make a good protection dog.


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

To add on to Chip's excellent post, handler training is just as time consuming and difficult as real PPD training for a new handler. You also have to figure in maintenance training.

Guns are cheaper, easier and safer and in some ways more effective than PPDs. While a large dog is a far better deterrent than a concealed weapon, if a real life situation comes up where you have to deploy a dog in defense of your life, you had better be mentally and physically ready, willing and able to back that dog up.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

My dog Max has been everything I hoped for in a working line gsd.
He is from Kimberhund just north of Toronto. I don't know what their breeding plans are.
They have a fb page you can check out:








Kimberhund German Shepherds


Kimberhund German Shepherds, Nobleton, Ontario. Отметки "Нравится": 1 300 · Обсуждают: 19 · Посетили: 4. German Shepherd Breeder




www.facebook.com


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Just for some geographical context (I’m also looking in the GTA) Wendelin I believe is pretty far from TO but drivable (Quebec across from Pembroke). Fraserglen is near Orangeville as is Wild Winds. There are some others recommended to me by members on this forum a few months ago. They’re all within driving distance if you arrange for a visit and all look great. I’m also hoping Von Tighe Haus pups are a good fit but there’s no pups right now. They’re also by Ottawa. Puppy road trip might replace our regular vacation this year lol. My hubby isn’t ready for another pup quite yet so we’re looking at spring. Let us know where you land!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Carmspack!!!


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

High recommendations for Vom Waldweg, Vom Kaltenbach.

I trained with Robin at Narnia, known her for years.. She could give you what you want I am sure.

I live in Kitchener, ON and train (IGP) in both the Halton, Toronto and London areas.

I have/had 2 dogs from Wild Winds and know many others ... Do not recommended.. Not even a little.

I know of other litters but they don't have a website or FB. Feel free to message me.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

cagal said:


> Just for some geographical context (I’m also looking in the GTA) Wendelin I believe is pretty far from TO but drivable (Quebec across from Pembroke). Fraserglen is near Orangeville as is Wild Winds. There are some others recommended to me by members on this forum a few months ago. They’re all within driving distance if you arrange for a visit and all look great. I’m also hoping Von Tighe Haus pups are a good fit but there’s no pups right now. They’re also by Ottawa. Puppy road trip might replace our regular vacation this year lol. My hubby isn’t ready for another pup quite yet so we’re looking at spring. Let us know where you land!


You can't go wrong with Lee either.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

...


----------



## K9chrisgsd (11 mo ago)

David Winners said:


> I have a pup out of Fraserglen and CarmsPack kennels in Toronto. I'm very happy with him. He's DDR and could be a handful for an inexperienced home. He has plenty of drive and a great off switch as long as he's properly exercised.
> 
> View attachment 563390
> 
> ...


Hi Just wondering who the Sire was for your dog? I've bred a few litters with Carmen. I just lost my male last week so I'm looking for some of is offspring in the chance I may get one of his grandchildren some day. His registration name was Alf. A solid black male. 
Thanks so much. 
Chris Cole


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Carmspack Gus was the sire. The info is probably listed in the thread that you have in your quote somewhere, but that's the short answer lol.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

K9chrisgsd said:


> Hi Just wondering who the Sire was for your dog? I've bred a few litters with Carmen. I just lost my male last week so I'm looking for some of is offspring in the chance I may get one of his grandchildren some day. His registration name was Alf. A solid black male.
> Thanks so much.
> Chris Cole


I don’t think he’s related to your guy.






Fraserglen's Valor of Carmspack


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Fraserglen's Valor of Carmspack




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------

